# a 55g reef... oh the possibilities >:)



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i decided that im going to tank my reciently emptied 55g and turn it reef. im open to any suggestions just as long as i get these: 
1. any kind of shrimp goby w/ pistol shrimp
2. some kind of gramma
3. mayb a decorator crab

this is my first SW tank so i dont really want anything difficult

i was thinking one or 2 false perc clowns and lots of coral and for LR i really want the lalo coral on liveaquaria and the rest base rock

i was planning to do a 29g and i have everything i needed to know but my plant has changed and im getting a tank almost twice the size so im back at squarre 1


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. well i think i going to do a small school of orange lined cardnialfish or blue green chromis, some kind of shrimp goby, a pistol shrimp, a royal gramma, a few cleaner shrimp and a prec or false perc clown. it fells overstocked but im not sure so suggestions please.

and i was thinking about a corallife super skimmer but im not sure about powerheads. and would i be able to use a stealth heater? 

thanks for any comments


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

and does all LR turn brown?

and does any1 know somewhere where i can get good lighting for less than like $300?
i was looking at these but im not sure

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...a_Gen_Page-_-Lighting&subref=AA&N=2004+113345

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...a_Gen_Page-_-Lighting&subref=AA&N=2004+113345


----------

